# TV 3 Reception



## Daddy (27 Aug 2007)

RTE 1 and 2 reception is fine.

However, TV3 reception is very poor as is TG4.

Can I do anything to improve the reception ?

Thanks


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2007)

Where are you located?
What sort of antenna are you using at the moment?
Some _TV_ stations can be tuned on more than one frequency so have you tried retuning?


----------



## Daddy (27 Aug 2007)

Located in the countryside in Co Tipperary.

Aerial is in the attic.

Did try retuning to no avail.


----------



## AnAthas (27 Aug 2007)

I have the same problem. 

I asked an ariel guy and he said there are two types of ariel UHF and VHF. The RTEs are picked up better on one and TV3 and TG4 on the other. Haven't verfied this, but on looking at other houses in the estate most of them have two different types, while I only have the one.

Can anyone else concur?


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2007)

I've found it difficult to get up to date information about different transmitters and the polarity and frequency of different broadcasts but I did see something somewhere (vague or what!) about _RTE1/2 _possibly being on a different frequency (e.g. _UHF _versus _VHF_) or polarity (e.g. vertical versus horizontal) than _TV3/TG4_ which may mean that you need two aerials or a dual mode one. I think that there's more information on this sort of stuff on _boards.ie_.


----------



## pat127 (27 Aug 2007)

AnAthas said:


> I have the same problem.
> 
> I asked an ariel guy and he said there are two types of ariel UHF and VHF. The RTEs are picked up better on one and TV3 and TG4 on the other. Haven't verfied this, but on looking at other houses in the estate most of them have two different types, while I only have the one.
> 
> Can anyone else concur?



RTE1/RTE2 are broadcast on both VHF and UHF but VHF is being phased out and isn't available on all transmitters. 

TG4/TV3 are on UHF only.

I'd say that Tipperary gets its coverage from one or other of the 4 transmitters which broadcast both VHF and UHF (Mullaghanish, Maghera, Kippure and Mount Leinster). You'll get a clue which one you are on by determining the direction in which the antenna is pointing. If you are using a UHF antenna then you should be getting all the stations.  If your antenna is VHF you'll get the RTEs of course but I can't say whether you'll pick up the other 2 with it in your circumstances. Your antenna could be UHF but being in the attic it's not high enough, or in general it's not providing enough gain, or it'd work better pointing at another transmitter. 

Sorry I can't be of more help. Did you install the antenna yourself? If so can you ask your supplier for more info? Alternatively can you ask your neighbours for info?


----------



## Daddy (27 Aug 2007)

Thanks for info - will ask the neighbours.


----------



## cork (28 Aug 2007)

I am finding TV3 receception from the Mullaghanish transmitter poor.

My Tg4 is fine.


----------



## cork (6 Sep 2007)

TV3 recepton will ariel is deplorable.

I emailed TV3 but got no response.

Reception of TG4 is perfect


----------



## gebbel (6 Sep 2007)

I started a thread recently on my observation that the TV3 reception is inferior to RTE1 and 2 via my SKY box. It did not get many hits but I remain disappointed with the picture quality


----------

